# Algorfa / surrounding area



## Hewi (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi

Visiting this area end of May and looking to hiowfully take In a few property viewings during our stay 

Can anyone recommend a good agent in the area we could make contact with to arrange some viewings ....and also who to maybe avoid 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hewi (Apr 20, 2016)

Hewi said:


> Hi
> 
> Visiting this area end of May and looking to hiowfully take In a few property viewings during our stay
> 
> ...



Algorfa that should read


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hewi said:


> Algorfa that should read


I've changed it for you  


If you put Algorfa into the search facility you should get some results. We've certainly had discussions about that area before.


----------

